# Gnat repellent



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 6, 2017)

Never seen them this bad, this early.  Have a friend that swears by No Natz.  Was wondering if the Bounce brand dryer sheets work for them or any other home repellents.
Any ideas?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 6, 2017)

no natz works for about 15 mins


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 6, 2017)

A strong fan is best deterrent


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 6, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> no natz works for about 15 mins



Yep, I haven't found anything that works for more than a few minutes.


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 6, 2017)

Avon Skin so soft Bug repellant/ sun screen works about as good as anything I've tried


----------



## Elkbane (Jun 6, 2017)

Try this. It works.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Swamp-Ga...75035&wl11=online&wl12=38438420&wl13=&veh=sem

ELkbane


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 6, 2017)

Citronella oil works pretty good for regular gnats. Not so much for sand gnats though. I usually cut it with some baby oil as it's kinda strong.
You can usually find it at the drug store.

https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Foods-73...qid=1496754443&sr=8-7&keywords=citronella+oil


----------



## MOTS (Jun 6, 2017)

Avon bug guard with picaridin. Siver bottle with orange lid. It isn't oily like skin so soft is. Pump style, non aerosol.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 6, 2017)

Old man that lives next door says his day labor will rub gasoline on his face to keep em off.

I use any ol bug spray that's at hand myself


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 7, 2017)

And I second the OP on how bad they are this year.  I can barely stand to walk outside without a mask on already.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2017)

Avon skin so soft works better than anything else I've seen


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 9, 2017)

Hands down the best is Repel Naturals. It has Girasol and soybean oil in it. Gnats flock to me and this was the only thing that worked.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 9, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> Old man that lives next door says his day labor will rub gasoline on his face to keep em off.



I don't know if today's unleaded gas is different from the leaded from years ago, but I certainly wouldn't try that.  I know from experience as a pump jockey, where I learned not to squat down behind the cars with the gas neck hidden behind the license plate.  A splash back right to a very sensitive area made for some long afternoons of burning.  Took several birdbaths in the restroom trying to get some relief.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 9, 2017)

caughtinarut said:


> Hands down the best is Repel Naturals. It has Girasol and soybean oil in it. Gnats flock to me and this was the only thing that worked.



Does this work for Deer Flys also????


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2017)

And what about sand fleas,,,, their Killin us this year,,,  help,,,,


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 11, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Does this work for Deer Flys also????



I havent been to the river fishing yet to encounter the yellow flies but i would think so. Usually the stuff with deet worked on yellow flies for me. The only thing though is that like some other repellents Repel Naturals does not last as long if you are sweating.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 12, 2017)

caughtinarut said:


> I havent been to the river fishing yet to encounter the yellow flies but i would think so. Usually the stuff with deet worked on yellow flies for me. The only thing though is that like some other repellents Repel Naturals does not last as long if you are sweating.



Thanks,,,, I'll give it a shot,,,, the sand fleas are bad also,,,,


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Jun 18, 2017)

Homie Juice works! http://homiejuice.com/
Crazy name but this stuff works for gnats. And yes the gnats have been awful in SWGA this year.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 18, 2017)

Swamp Monkey said:


> Homie Juice works! http://homiejuice.com/
> Crazy name but this stuff works for gnats. And yes the gnats have been awful in SWGA this year.



what are the ingredients? I looked at swamp gnat the other day and it had the soybean oil and gerasol plus one more. basically the same as Repels Naturals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2017)

I've used a Lemon/Eucalyptus lotion in the past Summer and the other day. Stuff worked really well so far for me, but with one drawback. When sweating, if I took say my forearm and wiped sweat off of brow, a little while later when sweat ran down into my eyes it burned. Not only that, but for me at least, even if I rubbed it on my eyelids accidentally it would sting.

Other than that, I have not had a single flying insect, tick, or chigger on me after using it.

Just wish it wouldn't burn my eyes when getting in accidentally.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 19, 2017)

*Nothing*

I don't believe anything will stop them over a long period other than a head net.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jun 20, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Never seen them this bad, this early.  Have a friend that swears by No Natz.  Was wondering if the Bounce brand dryer sheets work for them or any other home repellents.
> Any ideas?



Spray the net with permethrin.
http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/Mosquito_Head_Net_p/z_8941.htm


----------

